# مطلوب إعتماد بنكي لصفقة ناجحة و مدروسة



## تمويل دولي (27 يناير 2011)

*مطلوب إعتماد بنكي لصفقة تتوفر فيها جميع عناصر* *النجاح من**
1) **مصدر مباشر لبيع المنتج**
2) **وجود طلبات شراء جادة لتصريف* *المنتج**
3) **مستودعات مملوكة لتخزين المنتج**
**مقابل الحصول على نسبة من الربح* *المضمون**
**فنرجو بحال الجدية التواصل فقط عبر**
[email protected]
*


----------



## tjarksa (28 يناير 2011)

*رد: مطلوب إعتماد بنكي لصفقة ناجحة و مدروسة*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------

